# Sweaters made for my much loved sister.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope she likes them and that they fit her OK.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

They are all lovely Sue. Very professionally made - just like all your work.
Lucky sister.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

They are all very pretty and well made. Like the fancy rib.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovely, she will be so happy.!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Lovely sweaters, beautifully made. One very lucky sister


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

What exquisite knitting! They are all so beautiful, I'm sure they will be very much loved and appreciated.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

They are all beautiful - how I wish you were my sister


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

All beautiful!


----------



## love chawla (Dec 8, 2015)

very nice sweaters


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

All lovely! Love that ribbing.  Ann


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Lucky girl


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

All look very nice, I think your sister will be over the moon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

All look very nice! I've not seen the "fancy rib". Like that especially.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done. What's not to like?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucky lady. They are all unusual and beautifully made.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty,i don't have a ribber on my machine,


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautifully knit!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautifully done, as usual :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful! What's not to like!! Never saw fancy ribs like that! Are they your own invention?


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

VERY lucky to be your sister- those are beautiful. Wouldn't it be nice to see a post of her wearing them!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful gift ....she will just love it


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lucky sister. Great sweaters.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Every detail is fantastic, they're all beautifully finished.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Excellent work. I love the detailing in the middle one especially.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So beautiful. Love the edgings


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

What a lucky sister beautiful work


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters! Love the ribbing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Cookiecat said:


> Beautiful! What's not to like!! Never saw fancy ribs like that! Are they your own invention?


The rib isn't my own invention....I'm not that clever  
It is on the following link with 7 other fancy ribs.

http://www.guagliumi.com/pdfs/TT27ribs.pdf


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your very nice comments!
I personally like the Thread Lace one more so than the other two. This one is done using 1 stand of cream 3ply and 1 strand of a pretty lemon/yellow 2/30. Unfortunately the colours don't show up on the photo.


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

Really lovely. Can i be your sister! Lol


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All are beautiful. I especially like the third one. Love the neck and color, especially. It's the type of thing I like to wear, myself.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Blo55om7 said:


> Really lovely. Can i be your sister! Lol


Of course you can. I am very fond of adopting people. :lol: 
If you have a machine then you can do the same. If you are struggling to use your machine then being your adopted sister I will help you. :thumbup:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

All are beautiful, but the ribbing on the second one is special.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

randiejg said:


> All are beautiful. I especially like the third one. Love the neck and color, especially. It's the type of thing I like to wear, myself.


Thanks Randie. The color in the first, and the third one, doesn't show up in the photos at all well. I am useless at taking photos!
The third one is a much richer color than it looks, it's more like the color in the top you are wearing in your photo.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Theses are so well done and the ribbing is especially outstanding. Great job!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

3 beautiful sweaters - your much loved sister, will be so happy!


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

Beautiful job. You have a very lucky sister!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely sweaters. I'm sure she will enjoy wearing them.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love them all - each one is as "perfect" as the next...well done, and I sure do hope that they fit...as for liking them - it's a MUST.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I love them all - each one is as "perfect" as the next...well done, and I sure do hope that they fit...as for liking them - it's a MUST.


Thanks for the comment. If one doesn't fit none of them will because I put the shape and size into the garment design in my Brother 970. But the good news is they all fit me so if they don't fit my sister they will become mine. If that's the case then I will have to start all over again doing some more for my sister. But hey, that it will keep me busy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope they fit your sister cause they are all beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

As always, Sue, lovely work. Lucky sister.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Absolutely lovely!! I'm sure your sister will love the pullovers. Excellent work!


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

very beautiful work. We need a button on this forum that says "Like, Beautiful, etc." Like facebook has. I want to let people know their work is lovely and such, but so many posts....do people get tired of reading them all?????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Lucky sister!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job!!! I especially like the rib bands at hem and sleeves.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

One lucky sister. They are all lovely


----------



## larajf (Sep 3, 2013)

She's one well loved sister and I'm sure she'll appreciate and wear out all three.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't pick a fav they are all great! Lucky sister !&#128522; And those ribs look fantastic !


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your sweaters are beautiful!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Your sister will be bowled over by the beauty of your work. Well done.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work, I bet she'll really appreciate them with still a few weeks of your winter to go :thumbup:


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh Susie , i think i will send for you . Your cardigans are beautiful. BTW i just Bought a KS 860 and sold the chunky it was to hard on my back LUV Maggie


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh Susie , i think i will send for you .
Your 
sweaters are beautiful. BTW i just Bought a KS 860 and sold the chunky it was to hard on my back LUV Maggie


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

What a nice sister your sister has! I think she will love her new wardrobe. Good job.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Flippin' heck! You're GOOD! :sm06: This makes me want to try thread-lace, too.


----------



## cassie007 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi I am Cassie from Christchurch New Zealand I was wanting a flat bed machine knitting sock pattern for a adult can anyone help Me thank you Cassie


----------

